# Another home built Arrow Saw



## casacelw (Jan 10, 2009)

I know there are a-lot of these out there but thought I would share mine in case anyone wanted to copy...

This is really economical (if you already own a dremel tool), I spent about $40 at Home Depot and I had to buy everything, wood, nails, screw, etc... It would be alot cheaper if you had some wood laying around.

The dremel is secured to a hinge with zip-ties so I can remove it and use it for other tasks... Nothing fancy but it works good... The hinge is secured to the _base_ (1x8 pine finish board), the hinge allows a square(r) cut. The arrow rides in a piece of molding that happens to have a groove that fits an arrow well...I just brought a piece of arrow with me to find one with a small enough groove that the arrow doesn't completely seat to avoid shaking in the groove.

And I have no adjustable stop, I just screwed piece of wood on as a stop. Adjustablity could be made in but alas, too much work for this cowboy... Just wanted to share, lEt me know if you have questions...


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Does this produce a clean cut on carbons? Nice work!!!


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

*sweet*

Real similar to what I have set up. Works great!


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Arrow Saw*

I've looked at several arrow saw threads, and this is the one I'm gonna build. I may, or may not, modify the table but I love the hinge idea.


----------



## tojo912 (Jun 23, 2010)

looks great


----------



## nick_8403 (Dec 10, 2009)

never would have thought to use a hinge


----------



## prays4snow (Jul 7, 2010)

Pretty cool


----------



## 41mag (May 7, 2008)

Dang it, I already got a reloading bench, several presses a couple of rod building jigs, and now this....

Ya just knew I had to have something else laying out in the shop didn't ya....

Seriously nice job, and I was looking for something very similar to add to my collection of table top stuff,,(junk)..


----------



## dawghog (Jul 14, 2010)

good idea


----------



## casacelw (Jan 10, 2009)

gun870guy said:


> Does this produce a clean cut on carbons? Nice work!!!


Thanks to everyone for the responses and I apologize for the late replay but yes, it produces clean cuts on carbon and aluminum (and FMJ etc.) arrows. The dremel can turn at and well above he same speeds as the saws built by arrow companies.

I was not too worried about being perfectly square as I follow everything up with the G5 ASD...


----------



## mmusso (Jan 11, 2008)

The hinge idea is great. I'll be putting one together tonight...


----------



## Fastcars12 (Jan 29, 2009)

I really like this idea. Definitely something I will do as I've been looking at making my own arrow saw. Already have most of the stuff lying around


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

I am definitely going to do this w/ my Dremel tool. Anyone have any ideas on how to attach to hinge that would make for easier removal and installation of the Dremel? The zip ties would work, yes, but I'd like to be able to get it on & off w/o destroying a set of zip ties every time.


----------



## brodbeckrt (Jan 2, 2012)

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> I am definitely going to do this w/ my Dremel tool. Anyone have any ideas on how to attach to hinge that would make for easier removal and installation of the Dremel? The zip ties would work, yes, but I'd like to be able to get it on & off w/o destroying a set of zip ties every time.


U-shaped bolts with some wing nuts. My take a little modification to the original design posted.


----------



## siowabowhunter (Feb 22, 2012)

How about just take the bolt out of the hinge,if u use one made for a door


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

the hinge is not the best idea - you don't want a miniature chopsaw. the idea is to present the shaft to the blade and rotate it into the blade so the cut is consistent all the way around.

a simple split block assembly will allow the Dremel to be clamped for use and removed, and the shelf in front presents the shaft to the blade at the right height. http://technorantia.blogspot.com.au/2010/05/arrow-saw-wot-merv-and-i-made.html


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

keeper.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmmmm? Looks like you've given me the reason I need to get a new Dremel and turn my old one into an arrow saw! Good thinking.


----------

